# Another S2.0 preset for you guys - Metal Foundry this time!



## -Nolly- (Jun 11, 2011)

Based off the success of the Rock Drums preset I shared recently I've made another, this time approaching a metal kit sound using Toontracks Superior 2.0 Avatar and Metal Foundry kits. I do 99% of my drum mixing outside Superior using external plugins, which makes simply sharing the preset pretty much useless, so I have uploaded a full Logic session file, available to download from here:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Nolly's Metal Drum preset.zip

If you are not a Logic user, I have uploaded screenshots of all the plugins + the S2.0 preset file + MIDI here:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Nolly's Metal Drum Preset (Screenshots).zip

<object height="81" width="100%"> <param name="movie" value="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F16944519"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="81" src="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F16944519" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed> </object> <span><a href="http://soundcloud.com/nolly/nollys-metal-drums-preset">Nolly's S2.0 Metal Foundry Metal Drums preset (See description for details)</a> by <a href="http://soundcloud.com/nolly">Nolly</a></span> 

A few things to note:

-You need to have both the basic Superior 2.0 Avatar kit and the Metal Foundry expansion to use this preset

&#8232;-I have used either the stock Logic plugins, or plugins by Stillwell Audio (Stillwell Plugins&#8230; | Stillwell Audio - It&#039;s About The Sound). The Stillwell plugs are available for unlimited free trial, so go ahead and download them from the above link, though you should of course buy them if you like them (they are very reasonably priced!).

&#8232;-This is only a starting point! The levels are only roughly set, you will definitely need to tweak them in order to make the drums sit in your mix. Note this also applies to the reverb levels. With metal, more than any other genre, you will need to carve away ruthlessly at the mix elements in order to get every instrument sitting well and sounding good. If you aren't sure how to go about this, and/or want some great metal mixing tips, I highly recommend reading these tutorials, done by the excellent Ermz of Systematic Productions:

Systematic Mixing Series #0: Introduction & Glossary - Ultimate Metal Forum

&#8232;-There is a basic master chain on the mix bus to achieve some loudness for the clip. This will definitely need to be tweaked once other instruments are added.

-This clip (MIDI included in the session file) is my rough transcription of the drum 'solo' from Decapitated's song 'Day 69'. It makes a good test of metal drum tones since it uses almost all kit pieces. Obviously I take no credit for the material, and if you haven't heard them already you should definitely go check out/buy Decapitated's albums!

Finally, I'm happy for anyone to use this preset for any project, AS LONG AS they credit me. I'd love to hear from anyone that uses it, please email me ([email protected]) any links where I can hear what you've done!

Hope some people find this useful!


----------



## JamesM (Jun 11, 2011)

You are such a nice guy, Nolly.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 11, 2011)

This is gold.

BTW, if I just check for example what you've done with a compressor release, do I still have to credit you? I mean, I have no problem doing so, and will credit you for your overall help when I have a bigger release, but it would be kinda messy to type things down for my every mix that are up.

Just asking. 

Thanks again!

E: And will there be a screenshot package for this as well?  (I don't have logic )


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Jun 11, 2011)

If anyone could be as kind as Nolly has been and perhaps recreate this in a Reaper project file, or at least upload a few screenshots of the Logic screen, you will be forever awesome. 

Thanks


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 11, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> This is gold.
> 
> BTW, if I just check for example what you've done with a compressor release, do I still have to credit you? I mean, I have no problem doing so, and will credit you for your overall help when I have a bigger release, but it would be kinda messy to type things down for my every mix that are up.
> 
> ...



Hehe, no no you're free to use the ideas, I'm just wary of people just taking it wholesale and claiming credit themselves! It'd be the best possible outcome for me if people find things in what I've done that they can transfer to their own mixes, that's really the point of the whole exercise 

As for screenshots, I might take some myself later tonight and upload, you'll just have to work out suitable replacements for the Logic plugins I've used.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 11, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Hehe, no no you're free to use the ideas, I'm just wary of people just taking it wholesale and claiming credit themselves! It'd be the best possible outcome for me if people find things in what I've done that they can transfer to their own mixes, that's really the point of the whole exercise
> 
> As for screenshots, I might take some myself later tonight and upload, you'll just have to work out suitable replacements for the Logic plugins I've used.



You're the man!

Yea, these are great things for studying and checking out what works for someone. Makes it easier to create something for oneself.

And I guess I'll just use my favourite corresponding plugin if I ever end up copying anything to the core.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 11, 2011)

i only have logic pro 8, and so it doesn't want to accept the project files. Could you, by any chance, save each channel strip setting (as "kick in", "snare top", etc), so us old-version users can load each one, without logic throwing a hissy fit over the non-important little logic 9 features? that would also require the actual s2.0 kit file though, and if you're routing mics in non-obvious ways, you'd have to screeshot that too...

You know what, screenshots would probably do it just perfectly, less work for you, and i get to see what you're up to 

edit: i'm trying to open it again, as it SHOULD be able to do it if no new features are used. I'm assuming no special new plugins or features are used in these files, so we'll see if it ends up opening it eventually. Thus far it's only made logic freeze up.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm assuming this magnifiscent preset only works with logic ? D:


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 11, 2011)

Larcher said:


> I'm assuming this magnifiscent preset only works with logic ? D:



Yes, but as mentioned Nolly might be doing a screenshot package for this preset as well including all the settings for all of the tracks he used.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 11, 2011)

Alrighty dudes, here are the screenshots + S2.0 preset file + MIDI:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Nolly's Metal Drum Preset (Screenshots).zip

MF_Kitten, no idea why it's not working for you. Should definitely be compatible with Logic 9!


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jun 11, 2011)

Hm, may end up basing my next kit off of this. Definitely give you credit for the preset though, Nolly!


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the screenshots!



-Nolly- said:


> MF_Kitten, no idea why it's not working for you. Should definitely be compatible with Logic 9!



I believe he said he has Logic 8.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 11, 2011)

Hourglass1117 said:


> I believe he said he has Logic 8.



Oops, sorry, that was what I meant


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 11, 2011)

Me love you longtime now.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 11, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Alrighty dudes, here are the screenshots + S2.0 preset file + MIDI:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Nolly's Metal Drum Preset (Screenshots).zip
> 
> MF_Kitten, no idea why it's not working for you. Should definitely be compatible with Logic 9!


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Jun 11, 2011)

Nolly, you're the fucking man.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jun 11, 2011)

Decapitated!!!


----------



## Larcher (Jun 11, 2011)

Nolly is definatly the man.

edit: I've ran into a problem, when I load your preset it looks like this







and when my drum tracks play it keeps saying "Unmatched key" in orange and it says "Not loaded" in red when I try to click on the hollow-like drum pieces

what do ?

also, what are the drum pads with the X's on them on the right side of the screen?


edit2: actually only the toms work


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 11, 2011)

Larcher said:


> Nolly is definatly the man.
> 
> edit: I've ran into a problem, when I load your preset it looks like this
> 
> ...



The drum pads are the snare and toms, I've brought them in from the Avatar kit. Is your version legit? You need to update to get the benefit of the midi-nodes and mapping I have done.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 11, 2011)

The drum pads with X's are the X drum function in Superior Drummer. Nolly must have used it to bring pieces from the avatar kit to the project.

Don't know of else. 

E: Ninjad by Nolly.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 11, 2011)

ohh okay, I haven't updated my stuff in a while, thanks !


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 12, 2011)

They've added tons of new stuff since your version, should be a nice surprise!


----------



## froghawk (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this and your rock preset - they sound great! I have a couple questions.

Firstly, I'm using Logic Express and therefore don't have Space Designer or 'AdLimit'. I guess Platinumverb can substitute for Space Designer, but what is AdLimit and what can I use as a substitute for that?

Secondly, how do you program ghost notes? I've got my drum parts written up in Sibelius and have been exporting them as midis and adding them to Logic, but when I do that it doesn't play ghost notes and nothing shows up on the piano roll so I can't randomize the velocity. Do you know how to get around this? Thanks a lot!


----------



## HollowmanPL (Jul 13, 2011)

jesus christ - thanks for the midi!!!
now I can try my samples against decapitated production which has the best metal drum ever!


----------



## HollowmanPL (Jul 20, 2011)

I've little changed your preset (ok in 90%) and achieved something like this... 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27042583/DAY 69 BEBNY.mp3


----------



## Drache713 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm a total idiot and need helping getting this to work...I have both metal foundry and avatar kits both the most up to date versions, how do I "load" your preset? If I load the preset into metal foundry and attempt to play back a midi track all I get is the kick drum and some cymbals, no snare or anything else.

What am I missing?

EDIT: nvm I got it now, had to enable multi output routing in reaper for SD2 on the VST


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, Nolly!
Sounds great!

Even though I don't use Logic, I may learn a thing or two just by looking at your screenshots!


----------



## redlitchfield (Feb 11, 2014)

-Nolly- said:


> Based off the success of the Rock Drums preset I shared recently I've made another, this time approaching a metal kit sound using Toontracks Superior 2.0 Avatar and Metal Foundry kits. I do 99% of my drum mixing outside Superior using external plugins, which makes simply sharing the preset pretty much useless, so I have uploaded a full Logic session file, available to download from here:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Nolly's Metal Drum preset.zip
> 
> ...


Hi,

This may a bit of a long shot, but have you still got the Logic project for this drum sound as the drop box link is quite out of date now!

Or indeed any ,Multi-out Superior project as I'm just starting to learn mixing externally from the plug in.

Thanks,

Red


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 11, 2014)

Pretty sure Nolly is in Japan with Periphery right at this moment, and he barely ever visits this place anymore anyway. Hopefully you'll find someone to hand you a copy of the file as it was the single most useful thing in drum production for me.


----------



## Drapes (Feb 11, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t1gh2qvg6rymm91/vDrp9AtzTz

Logic Project link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ii17mwki3szzdjm/PY3FD550bw


----------



## jasonsansburn (Feb 12, 2014)

Larcher said:


> Nolly is definatly the man.
> 
> edit: I've ran into a problem, when I load your preset it looks like this
> 
> ...


 
Yeah you are running 2.0.1. If you are 64 bit make sure you open it in that, because my 32 bit looks exactly like that. Otherwise just update.


----------



## kitson12 (Mar 9, 2015)

Anybody got a download for this still?


----------



## jinxist (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah i'd love to have this too! Is anybody out that still holding on to this precious relic?


----------



## 4Eyes (Mar 11, 2015)

I should have it somewhere on my HDD, just send me a remainder via PM in 6-8 hours and I'll upload it.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 11, 2015)

30 seconds with Google turned up these:

http://axefx.fr/axefxarchive/SD2 Presets/Nolly's Metal Drum Preset.s20
http://axefx.fr/axefxarchive/SD2 Presets/Nolly's Rock Drums preset.s20

The links seem to work but I haven't tested he files


----------



## 4Eyes (Mar 11, 2015)

those are just SD presets - there is only kit built by Nolly and everything is set up to send outs to DAW where whole mixing is done, there was project for Logic, or screenshots of all tracks and plugin settings for people who don't use Logic.


----------



## kitson12 (Mar 11, 2015)

technomancer said:


> 30 seconds with Google turned up these:
> 
> http://axefx.fr/axefxarchive/SD2 Presets/Nolly's Metal Drum Preset.s20
> http://axefx.fr/axefxarchive/SD2 Presets/Nolly's Rock Drums preset.s20
> ...



Haha wow I found those as well but the links were down when I checked. Thanks so much dude!


----------



## 4Eyes (Mar 11, 2015)

I've uploaded Nolly's preset to my dropbox

Nolly's Metal Drum Preset (Screenshots)


----------



## nikolazjalic (Mar 11, 2015)

4Eyes said:


> I've uploaded Nolly's preset to my dropbox
> 
> Nolly's Metal Drum Preset (Screenshots)



thank you so much dude


----------

